# Rules Question



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Two guys were arguing last night about whether you can hold your jib out with a gaff (not a spinnaker or whisker pole but the kind of gaff you use to pick up a mooring). My understanding is that it is not addressed in the rules so if it is not addressed in the Sailing Instructions (which it sometimes is) it is okay. Am I wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

If there's no rule against it, then its legal. 

During frostbite races most clubs don't allow you to leave the cockpit, so no spinnakers and no poling out the genoa. Well, some would send a crew member down below to open the forehatch and hold out the clew with a boat hook. After that, they changed the rules mid season.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The answer to this question depends on the racing and rating rules. The last time I looked, PHRF, for example, allowed a crew member to hold out a sail assuming they were in a legal position on the boat, but did not allow a headsail to be held out by a crew member holding a spar which would include a boat hook, whisker pole or spinacker pole (Which appeared in the definitions section). 

Jeff


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Jeff_H said:


> The answer to this question depends on the racing and rating rules. The last time I looked, PHRF, for example, allowed a crew member to hold out a sail assuming they were in a legal position on the boat, but did not allow a headsail to be held out by a crew member holding a spar which would include a boat hook, whisker pole or spinacker pole (Which appeared in the definitions section).
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, thank you for your response. I don't mean to be slow, but by "PHRF" do you mean the Rules of Racing (the ones that were recently revised)? Other than the Racing Instructions for a particular club or racing body, I was not aware that there are PHRF rules.

As to the Racing Rules, I couldn't find anything that I thought applied. I can recall Racing Instructions for a particular race prohibiting the practice but I don't recall seeing it in the Rules themselves.

If you have any suggestions on where in the rules I should look, I would be most grateful, because I do have a crewmember who likes to do this from time to time and I want to show him the rule if it is not legit.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

CBinRI said:


> Jeff, thank you for your response. I don't mean to be slow, but by "PHRF" do you mean the Rules of Racing (the ones that were recently revised)? Other than the Racing Instructions for a particular club or racing body, I was not aware that there are PHRF rules.


No. _PHRF_ stands for Performance Handicap Racing Fleet.

I don't know what Jeff means by citing "PHRF rules," since, TTBOMK, all "PHRF rules" are local.

The RRS (Racing Rules of Sailing) are something else, entirely.

Jim


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

SEMIJim said:


> No. _PHRF_ stands for Performance Handicap Racing Fleet.
> 
> I don't know what Jeff means by citing "PHRF rules," since, TTBOMK, all "PHRF rules" are local.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I knew what PHRF is but I just wanted to understand which rules Jeff was referring to. (I have no diea what "TTBOMK" is, however ).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

to the best of my knowledge


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> to the best of my knowledge


Thanks.


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

Guess you all should read up the current RRS racing Rules of Sailing.
Rule 50 covers the setting and sheeting of sails.

The question of a person holding out a sail is unanswered Except that the torso must be inside the lifelines at all times (Rule 49). So an arms length may be legal. Local class or PHRF rrules may further limit that action.

If any spar is used it must be attached to the mast (50.2). This is frequently violated in racing.

Therefore, the answer to the original question is NO they cannot hold out a gaff on the sail.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

maxmunger said:


> Guess you all should read up the current RRS racing Rules of Sailing.
> Rule 50 covers the setting and sheeting of sails.
> 
> The question of a person holding out a sail is unanswered Except that the torso must be inside the lifelines at all times (Rule 49). So an arms length may be legal. Local class or PHRF rrules may further limit that action.
> ...


Thanks to all.


----------

